# Credit Scores



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The house I live in is known as 'The OLD Storehouse' and everything that comes here is addressed to such. However, the official postal address is 'The Storehouse.' When I apply for things, insurance, credit cards, bank accounts etc etc, I habitually use The Old Storehouse, and said items come addressed to me at this address. However, I noticed last year that when doing a credit search, some companies have me down as the storehouse, some as the old storehouse, so I effectively have two credit records at the same (but ever-so-slightly-different) address. This hasn't caused me much of a problem as I tend not to lend, but out of curiosity I did an online credit check using the old storehouse and I was noted as only having one bank account, one credit card, and 1 utility and mobile phone. The second check I did (using the storehouse,) listed me as paying off a mortgage, having 3 accounts, 1 mobile etc etc. As a result I have a very high credit score with the people who have me down as the storehouse, but a very low one with the people who have me down as the old storehouse (or it could be the other way around.. I'm confusing myself!) because the latter doesn't mention any credit I've had in the past and paid off. 

So... does anyone know if/how I can combine these two records to one so it accurately reflects my finances?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

They are most likely combined, just the medium they use to display it to you isnt as complex.

When an agency will do a check on you, they wont have such problems and will see all that you have.

I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Just ignore it and use the address for the better one if you need to apply for credit. You could end up putting yourself in a worse position if you go trying to change things.

A high national credit score is surprisingly meaningless as it's only one of the things that banks use to assess you when applying, their internal scoring system and your ability to pay i.e. how much of your income is already allocated are a lot more important. 

I know a friend had a credit score of 999 which is basically as good as you can get yet he had 90% of his income already committed each month so couldn't get a loan.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

This is the thing.. they aren't accepting it as one. For instance, I applied for a credit card and was rejected because they said I wasn't credit worthy, and this is obviously because they'd traced me using the agencies that use 'the storehouse' as my address. I applied for another one a few days later and they accepted straight away and gave me a massive credit limit, so they seemingly have looked at the agencies using 'the old storehouse,' which shows me to be very credit worthy. 

I spoke to a finance company about this, and they said they would struggle to find any lenders that would combine the several agency reports.


----------

